# childs locks are not working properly - Need the support of locksmith



## Henrieoqtt (Apr 22, 2013)

I have my car Mahindra scorpio 2006 and overall it is a nice car. But from few days the child locks of my car are not functioning properly. While i'm driving the car the child locks are locks and unlocks themselves so they are seems to useless. I needs the support of the best locksmith who can fix it issue asap. If anyone knows about it kindly suggest me about the locksmith....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know anything about these vehicles, but it sounds like a wiring / electrical problem to me.


----------

